# Any of you guys on Twitter?



## Aidan of the tavern (Dec 11, 2012)

I've just joined, so I'm still a bit confused and bewildered by the size of that thing.  Do you folks tweet much? If any of you feel like making contact I can be found under LaconicAidan.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 11, 2012)

I use Twitter.  My handle is here:  https://twitter.com/The_Drill99

I mostly only re-tweet articles and blogs I find interesting.  I rarely just talk with people on it.  I use Facebook for that as I actually know most of the people on Facebook, whereas I use Twitter mostly to see what's going on with news, books, games, and other things.  I occasionally post something (an observation, a quote, etc.) but other than that I rarely interact with people.  Maybe I'll change that in the future, but for now I just like to use it to find interesting links and such.


----------



## Black Dragon (Dec 11, 2012)

Mythic Scribes is on Twitter.  You can connect with us here:

http://twitter.com/mythicscribes

We use it build connections with other writers.  Twitter brings a lot of new members to our community.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Dec 12, 2012)

Didn't know that... I'll find it.


----------



## tlbodine (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm (shockingly enough) @Tlbodine on Twitter.  I peek on there often, but the place intimidates me so I don't necessarily talk much.  But you should come talk to me over there because I get lonely and insecure


----------



## Chilari (Dec 12, 2012)

I am @Chilari on twitter. I mostly use it to keep up to date with causes and topics that interest me, keep in touch with webcomickers i know through The Webcomic List from back when I used to hang out in the forums there, and to watch the twitter conversations between historians Mary Beard, Tom Holland and Dan Snow. I tweet quite a lot, mostly @ replies to people I follow, retweets of funny or important stuff, complaints about my little brother, weird things I have encountered (like the car on fire near Albrighton on Saturday, poor woman thought the thing would explode and shower us with debris like in films, but all that happened was it churned out smoke and the tyres popped and melted) and tweeting my articles from my website.


----------



## Graylorne (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm @Graylorne. I don't twitter all that much, I never was one for small talk (lack of interesting things happening over here). Mostly about my books, or reacting to other people. Nowadays I often twitter bilangual, so should you want to try your Dutch, come and visit.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Dec 12, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> I use Twitter.  My handle is here:  https://twitter.com/The_Drill99
> 
> I mostly only re-tweet articles and blogs I find interesting.  I rarely just talk with people on it.  I use Facebook for that as I actually know most of the people on Facebook, whereas I use Twitter mostly to see what's going on with news, books, games, and other things.  I occasionally post something (an observation, a quote, etc.) but other than that I rarely interact with people.  Maybe I'll change that in the future, but for now I just like to use it to find interesting links and such.



Cool, I've no idea how I'm going to use it yet.



Black Dragon said:


> Mythic Scribes is on Twitter.  You can connect with us here:
> 
> http://twitter.com/mythicscribes
> 
> We use it build connections with other writers.  Twitter brings a lot of new members to our community.



I already have, one of the first sites I chose to follow .


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Dec 12, 2012)

tlbodine said:


> I'm (shockingly enough) @Tlbodine on Twitter.  I peek on there often, but the place intimidates me so I don't necessarily talk much.  But you should come talk to me over there because I get lonely and insecure



Yes, I looks like a bit of a daunting place, I've found that unless I know what I'm looking for its a bit vast to just browse.



Graylorne said:


> I'm @Graylorne. I don't twitter all that much, I never was one for small talk (lack of interesting things happening over here). Mostly about my books, or reacting to other people. Nowadays I often twitter bilangual, so should you want to try your Dutch, come and visit.



Hmm, I've never tried learning Dutch before, but if you want you can send me a tweet and see how long it takes me to translate it .


----------



## Graylorne (Dec 13, 2012)

Aidan of the tavern said:


> Hmm, I've never tried learning Dutch before, but if you want you can send me a tweet and see how long it takes me to translate it .



Done. 

Dutch is a difficult language to learn. It's very illogical.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 13, 2012)

Graylorne said:


> Done.
> 
> Dutch is a difficult language to learn. It's very illogical.



I knew it before I knew English (went to kindergarten in Holland), but have forgotten almost all of it. Sometimes when I speak I find myself structuring sentences as one would in Dutch, probably because my mother has always structured hers that way so I heard it a lot growing up.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm @EvilCatFilms


----------



## thedarknessrising (Jan 9, 2013)

Correction. I deactivated that other Twitter. Now I'm @thors_breakfast


----------



## Xaysai (Jan 9, 2013)

Aidan of the tavern said:


> Cool, I've no idea how I'm going to use it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I already have, one of the first sites I chose to follow .



My recommendation is to use it to interact with people.

There are so many people that do nothing but spam links to their books/websites that it's refreshing to come across people who actually use to to *gasp* communicate.

I am @DJamesCassidy

Some of the authors I enjoy following are @SamSykesSwears, @Scalzi, @PVBrett, @ChuckWendig, @Author_Sullivan (Michael J. Sullivan).

Edit: I have added you all : )


----------



## thedarknessrising (Jan 9, 2013)

I followed you back


----------

